# New Graphics Card, Long High-Pitched Beep, Help!!



## Richings (Apr 30, 2007)

I just installed a new graphics card this morning and the card is Geforce 8800 320MB Nvidia.

After inserting it, i connected everything else such as the wires, and i turned the computer on.
As soon as i put it on, a very high pitched loud noise came from the card and it never stopped, so then i turned it off. 
I have re-seated the card three times now and re-seated the memory cards and still the noise. Do i have to connect the wires that came with the card to it aswell? But i can't seem to know where to connect them too. There is a slot on the card that 1 of the wires can connect to but then where do i connect the other end?

This happened to my other graphics card, Nvidia 128MB but with beeps such as, BEEP BEEPBEEP (the space being the pause). 

please help, thankyou!

Pete.

EDIT: My computer is Windows XP SP2, AMD 64 ATHLON, 1GB RAM.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF,
I believe the beeps come from your motherboard. Could you please post your system specifications (including the power supply). The wires you mention is most likely to the fan on the card. If so, you have to connect it either to the PSU or the motherboard - otherwise the graphics card will overheat within seconds.

Nicholas


----------



## Richings (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay here it is.

Power Supply.

Model ATX -450
Max output power is 450W

Input: Output:
115VAC +12V 20A MAX

10A MAX +5V 40A MAX

60HZ +3.3V 28A MAX

230VAC -5V 0.5A MAX

5AMAX -12V 0.8A MAX

50HZ +5V/SB 2.0A MAX

Motherboard.
BIOSTAR MOTHERBOARD
NFORCE 4
HT 1GH, DUAL DDR400
8-CH AUDIO, 10USB 2.0, Gbe LAN
PCI-Ex16, 2PCI-Ex1, 3PCI, 4DDR, XGP
ATA-133, SATA/RAID, 4SATA

(MADE IN CHINA) lol

need more?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

What's the motherboard model?


----------



## Richings (Apr 30, 2007)

MODEL NFASTA9

NVIDIA NFORCE 4, SOCKET 939, ATX

what's the problem, do you know?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think your processor is overheating. Remove all dust in the computer. The fan/heatsinks have to be thoroughly cleaned with canned (compressed) air. And - you need a new power supply. Click the 'Power supply calculator' in my sig. Add 30% to the result.


----------



## Richings (Apr 30, 2007)

So i can't just blow at it? Could it work like that?

and are you sure it is due to overheating and not a problem with my motherboard or the graphics card slot?

And another question while you are helping me, if you don't mind please...

With the RAM Cards, i have 4 slots, 2 blue and 2 white (creamy colour). What slots do the 2 RAM cards i have, go in? They both fit in all 4.

Thanks.

Pete.


----------



## Richings (Apr 30, 2007)

I find the calculator very confusing, is it at all possible if you could do this for me if you have the time on your hands, and is it possible to do it with the information i have given you?

If not, don't worry, i will get my brother to look at it.

Pete.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Richings said:


> MODEL NFASTA9
> 
> NVIDIA NFORCE 4, SOCKET 939, ATX
> 
> what's the problem, do you know?


Well, I searched for NFASTA9 - no hits  . And, no, blowing won't help. Maybe you can clean the fans and heatsinks with a small brush (when the computer is unplugged, of course). To find out about the RAM slots I need to know what motherboard you have. Try starting the computer with 1 RAM stick.


----------



## Richings (Apr 30, 2007)

Erm shall i do this with the new graphics card in it or none at all?

Btw, i forgot to tell you that the computer screen (19inch Acer) says 'No Signal' when starting the computer with the graphics card in it, plus this happened with my other graphics card.

So i won't be able to see anything.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The trouble is: There's no way your PSU is going to deliver enough power for the 8800 graphics card. You'd better look for a new PSU - a quality 650W or more.


----------



## Richings (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay, thankyou very much for informing me and thankyou for your help!

Is there any links you can pass onto me where i could possibly buy a power supply in the UK which is suitable for my computer?. 

Thankyou

Pete.

EDIT: is this okay for my computer? 

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/3325602/Corsair_HX_620_PSU_Power_Supply_Unit_620W/Product.html#


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

That's a good PSU (quite pricey though). I think you're more capable of finding good offers in the UK (as you can see I'm from Sweden :smile: ). Also - look for Antec TruePower trio 650W (maybe they're cheaper).


----------



## Richings (Apr 30, 2007)

Arrrrr, i can't seem to find a 650W PSU in Stock for under 70 pounds.
Their all out of stock!

Know any reliable sites that i can buy off? i only know few and their out of stock.

Pete.

EDIT: Does it have to be 650W or more?

Found this one, any good?

http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=253098&sourceid=2019


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Richings said:


> Does it have to be 650W or more?


That depends on what processor you've got, how many RAM sticks, how many USB devices etc. If you make a list of EVERYTHING connected to your computer I'll run the PSU calculator for you.

**edit** The Antec PSU you posted is a good one.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I've asked another (UK) member of the hardware team to help finding you a good PSU.


----------



## Richings (Apr 30, 2007)

Thankyou!


----------



## Richings (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought i should mention...

The new graphics card of mine came with wires and i have no idea what they are for.

The first wire i'm going to describe to you is, multicoloured with Green, Blue and Red, in that order from left to right. The top of the green one says 'Y Out'. The Blue one says 'Pb Out' and the Red one says 'Pr Out'. On the other end of the wires is a black connector which connects straight into the graphics card from the back of the computer. What is it for?

The 2nd wires are black with both ends being the same, they are very long aswell and on the ends it shows an Arrow facing to the pins. No idea what they are for.

And the other wires i am sure are for extra power. It says in the manuel if the graphics card comes with a adapter on the card, use it to gain more power... The picture of the adapter they are describing does not look like it on the card, however the wire can connect to the card from the inside of the computer, but where do the other ends go? The wires are yellow, brown and black. The ends have 3 big Pins simular to the ones for power and connecting the hard drive.

thankyou.

Pete


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Could you take a picture? On the other hand - we have to sort the PSU out first.


----------



## Richings (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm just curious, if i do end up buying the right 650W PSU, will i then have to spend more money for things like Fans?

Pete.


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Richings, Im from Burnley, (where are you from?) there is a company called
P3 computers, who I think do mail order, my son is studying computer sciences, and they seem to have all the gear,(he knows where to go) and forgive me for saying, they know what they are talking about unlike someone from the High St stores. And the prices of all the stuff is good.
Try P3 computers on your browser, and please let me know how you get on, I can vouch for this company
Tony


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

The 8800 card makes that noise if you do not connect the power connectors from the power supply.

You will need a power supply with 2 pcie power connectors.


----------



## Richings (Apr 30, 2007)

Ello, I'm Pete from Newbury which is near Reading, Thatcham, Basingstoke, (South England).

I will investigate that company, however i am still not satisfied, that this error i am getting from my new graphics card will be solved from just a new and better PSU. Yes i know i need a better one because i only have a 250W i think PSU and the card does recommend higher. I'm low on money in the bank after spending 200 pounds on this graphics card, and i should be getting payed soon on the 12th of May i believe. What ever it costs to get my computer working i will pay for! I'm just sick of waiting and getting stupid errors now. Hopefully you can see why... i bought a monthly subscription on a game and i get 30 days free, haven't even played it yet and it's doing my head in. I have to get this working very soon!

Thanks for helping me out. I really need it.

Pete.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Richings said:


> Ello, I'm Pete from Newbury which is near Reading, Thatcham, Basingstoke, (South England).
> 
> I will investigate that company, however i am still not satisfied, that this error i am getting from my new graphics card will be solved from just a new and better PSU. Yes i know i need a better one because i only have a 250W i think PSU and the card does recommend higher. I'm low on money in the bank after spending 200 pounds on this graphics card, and i should be getting payed soon on the 12th of May i believe. What ever it costs to get my computer working i will pay for! I'm just sick of waiting and getting stupid errors now. Hopefully you can see why... i bought a monthly subscription on a game and i get 30 days free, haven't even played it yet and it's doing my head in. I have to get this working very soon!
> 
> ...


Terrister gave you good advice (of course). Don't try to run the computer with the PSU you've got - you might fry the other parts in it.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

This should do the trick; http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-062-AN&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=

I should think that would be able to handle your system. I have generally an okay computer and my 6800GT manages to cope on a 17A PSU that isn't even a recgonised brand!

Nick.


----------



## Richings (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay i will stop using the new graphics card, i will have to keep using my borrowed card from College which is wurse than my old 128MB card. it's like 32MB if you can get that.

Thanks for all your help, i am now going to use my other computer in my room.



eneles said:


> Could you take a picture? On the other hand - we have to sort the PSU out first.


I will soon, i've got to ask my dad to use his camera.

Pete.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Nick :smile:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Richings said:


> I will soon, i've got to ask my dad to use his camera.
> Pete.


Nevermind - I think Terrister answered that.


----------



## Richings (Apr 30, 2007)

All is great!

My new graphics card now works thanks to my (anouying) brother.

All he did was connect the wire that came with the card, for the extra power or something hehe. I was thinking that however it couldn't reach but he decided to make it reach then it worked.

Fantastic card, i would recommend it.

Geforce 8800 320MB Nvidia

Thankyou for all your help, no need for a power supply, unless it gets really hot.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't blame us when/if the computer fries :smile:


----------

